# I got er' all purdy for ya'



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I figured I had it looking good enough to take some pics so here they are.
I used the following products . . .
Turtle Wax Ice claybar "System" (comes as a kit with wash, bar and spray)
Meguiars Gold Class wash
Meguiars Deep Crystal polish
Meguiars NXT 2.0 wax
Auto Glym 07B plastic and rubber cleaner
I've washed the car twice since the detail. I've also included pics of the new stereo head unit. I hope that you enjoy the pictures and that the workmanship and photography are up to your standards. 

Why yes that is a BMR skid guard. 
















That is a Harrop with 3" exhaust and a magnaflow 3" bullet with highflow cats. Too bad you can't see the Pedders bushing kit.







































This is my favorite pic and is actually the very first one I took.








Thank you for your time. :seeya:
PS. You might be able to tell I doctored the lugnuts on the last pic. They were blue anodized but the coating came off some of them. If somebody could suggest some resilient colored lugs I'd greatly appreciate it. They're Gorillas FYI.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

I really wanted that blue color.


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

Lautinjr said:


> I really wanted that blue color.


So did I :agree

and the car looks great ... i just wish i had the motovation to sped the day clay baring mine.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Lookn' good. I never seen a HU like that.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks really good. I'll call you when mines ready for a detail


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Lautinjr said:


> I really wanted that blue color.


I really wanted an M6 but the color, condition and deal were too good to pass up.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Lookn' good. I never seen a HU like that.


I looked at several double dins and this one had the best owner reviews. It's a fairly new model and the only double din that Sony makes other than a similar marine model. It works really well once you figure out how to dial in the million features. The only complaint I have about it is that the sub comes in only in very low hz. There are separate jacks for the sub that allow for isolated control but I only used the provided harness to wire it up. Now all I have to do is get an iPod so that I can control everything from the HU vs from the MP3 player (sounds like the game is rigged to me). Sure was nice getting all of those CDs out of the car!


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

crustysack said:


> looks really good. I'll call you when mines ready for a detail


It took 17hrs to get it looking like that. You better bring some $$$$ too! Lots of $$$. I used to detail cars on the side when I was a kid but I ain't getting any younger and I make a lot more money now.:lol: All microfiber cloths and bonnets BTW. I'm really REALLY anal . . .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Lookin real good! Love the clay bar systems!!


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good.Got a nice shine goin on, that clay bar is alot of elbow grease but man it pays off. I was torn between silver and blue one. But I found mine at the right price with only 20k on it so I bought it. Really wanted and M6 but since reflashing the comp with the predator the shift points have really improved.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Gunslinger said:


> Looking good.Got a nice shine goin on, that clay bar is alot of elbow grease but man it pays off. I was torn between silver and blue one. But I found mine at the right price with only 20k on it so I bought it. Really wanted and M6 but since reflashing the comp with the predator the shift points have really improved.


After I get an oil catch can, some breathers and a stiffy arm I'm either going to get a dyno tune or the HP tuners and cross my fingers. I'm pretty technically savvy so it's a toss up.


----------

